

Ask HN: Review my startup, tymr.com - franciscocosta

I've finished my master degree in Innovation and Technological Entrepreneurship and for the last months I've been working in a social network project.
I've build a very limited prototype http://tymr.com in the last month!<p>I've build this because I believe that Social Networking should be about people interactions in real life.
And people connect through events such as a casual dinner, a music festival or a conference.<p>tymr aims to facilitate users with the task of managing and promoting events, through a social and collaborative network, in order to enhance the overall experience.
Using innovative communication solutions based on Web technologies and features and betaking the organics of the social network fostered by the interaction of the participants, the service will be an asset not only in terms of promotion, but also in the planning, creation, monitoring and sharing event of any size.
Therefore, the platform will also be a means of excellence for events publishing. In this regard, we intend to surprise the users through a system of effective recommendations, foreseeing the intended research and finding events according to their likes and geographical location.<p>Looking forward to your feedback!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://tymr.com>

It's not obvious from the "Events" or "Places" pages how to get home again.

After clicking the ">" arrow on the panels on the front page I got to the last
one, then had to move the mouse to be able to go back again. Consider making
them cycle, with some indication that I've seen a panel before (this is a
design issue)

It would be nice to be able to add an event of place (possibly with
moderation) without having to register so I can see things actually working.

Consider incorporating the "creeping registration" technique whereby I give
you my information in bits and pieces in return for increasing functionality.

Related: Consider finding a way to make it minimally usefulwithout
registration.

You description here is phenomenally high on the Ginger Factor. Consider using
fewer buzzwords, and more calls to action.

In fact, I can't see how to get home from any page.

(a minute or two later) OK, clicking the logo does it. I didn't find that
obvious. The logo has nothing to suggest it's clickable.

I like the design, I'm mildly interested by the idea, I might use this, but
I'm unwilling to register without seeing it in action.

~~~
franciscocosta
thanks!

I liked your honest comment about the description! I need to work on that.

I'm no designer, so I need to work harder on those usability and user
experience issues

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Out of interest, why did you not add the "clickable" comment yourself?

~~~
franciscocosta
didn't want to abuse, or be seen as a spammer.

I'm new at the HN community

------
komlenic
If I were you I would never use the description above ever again and just
stick with "tymr is a social network where you can find, create, share and
promote any type of events".

~~~
franciscocosta
nice advice, thanks!

------
agnesberthelot
I can share some experiences with you as I launched my site about 2 weeks ago.
My co-founder is the tech guy and I take care of everything else, including
the design. I am not a designer either, but when you don't have the dough to
spend on hiring someone, you just have to suck it up, I suppose! One thing we
tried to avoid is empty page. For example, those footer links "privacy policy"
"terms of service" etc. Most would think they are not essential, but our
thought is that with them properly put there, your site just gives a more
professional impression. Then there is the blog. I found this is very common
for new sites ... there is no way to go back to your main site from the blog.
For us, it is very important as spending time on our main site is essential.
Since we have 2 persons sharing the work, it is a bit easier for us. So I
would suggest you finding someone to take care of little things like these for
you. Maybe a good friend?

~~~
franciscocosta
thanks for the advice.. the blog will suffer some deep changes in a near
future

------
ashraful
I was working on a similar idea, and I was wondering if you'd be interested in
talking about a potential partnership.

Email me (my email address is in my portfolio) if you are interested.

~~~
franciscocosta
I will.. thank you for your interest!

------
studentscircle
great idea behind your network. it would be much more lovelier if there is a
more user friendly navigation on all the pages. Also possibly if you can get a
better performing hosting service.

Also when you get on the events page or places, the Login on top of the site
goes straight to twitter oauth, this will make it difficult for people who
want to use your facebook connect if they get a link that takes them straight
to the other pages and not the home.

Good luck with your endeavors.

~~~
franciscocosta
thank you very much for your comments! I will now focus on user experience
before implement new features.

------
Muzza
"any type of events" should be "any type of event".

~~~
franciscocosta
good point! for now i support english and portuguese.. so there could be a few
errors/typos. Thank you for letting me now about that one ;)

